# Scotts Final Build



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright, i think im finally done, ive been researching for months and months.

without you guys, i would have got a crappy barebones from tigerdirect


SPECS:
MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Intel Core2Quad Q6600 - Retail

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail

SUPER TALENT 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model T800UX4GC5 - Retail 

ENERMAX Liberty ELT500AWT ATX12V 500W Power Supply - Retail 

EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
(debating EVGA or XFX atm)

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner LightScribe Black SATA Model DH-20A4P-04 - OEM 

APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

LOGISYS Computer CLK15GN 15" Green Deluxe Sound Activated Cold Cathode Kit - Retail 

TOTAL PRICE after shipping and tax: $990 (about)
AFTER REBATES: $882


Under my $1000 price range, somehow xD


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

You really want that 650i huh.........

Oh well, despite your resistance of my suggestions, it was fun trying to help at least. Good luck and may it serve you well.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 8, 2008)

With EVGA you get the step-up program, and with XFX you get a double lifetime warranty. So if you are planning on upgrading in the near future go with EVGA, if you want to sell it on ebay and transfer a warranty over to another person as a selling point to get the most profit to buy a new card, go with XFX.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> You really want that 650i huh.........
> 
> Oh well, despite your resistance of my suggestions, it was fun trying to help at least. Good luck and may it serve you well.



you got outvoted xD


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

get a seprate hdd for your os..like an 80gb..

if the rig is for gaming..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> You really want that 650i huh.........
> 
> Oh well, despite your resistance of my suggestions, it was fun trying to help at least. Good luck and may it serve you well.



I feel the same way on that. Just hope you can get some extra futureproofing out of that board.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

wasnt this the board you guys kept telling me to get?

find me a different one within the $120 it costs


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> you got outvoted xD



Who voted for the 650i? I'm tellin ya that board has an fsb wall of about 430-440. And don't even think about putting a 1333fsb chip in there. And sli, doesn't work so well with 4x. I'm sorry, I know I've already said this but I fell obligated to try one more time to convince you the extra $30 is worth it. I'm not talking a little better. I'm talking ALOT better.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Who voted for the 650i? I'm tellin ya that board has an fsb wall of about 430-440. And don't even think about putting a 1333fsb chip in there. And sli, doesn't work so well with 4x. I'm sorry, I know I've already said this but I fell obligated to try one more time to convince you the extra $30 is worth it. I'm not talking a little better. I'm talking ALOT better.



which board are you talking about?

this one has dual 16x


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Me and jr were pushing for the p7n, not the p6n. I mentioned the asus 750i b/c its cheaper, but the p7n is supposed to be better.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

ahh ok

im now getting
MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> which board are you talking about?
> 
> this one has dual 16x



No the 650i has one at 4x. If your getting the platinum its 8x. Give me the link to the one your looking at.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> ahh ok
> 
> im now getting
> MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail



Yay, thank you.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

if it makes you guys happy, and it will make me happy (because i dont know xD) then im good.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 8, 2008)

they were so passionate on this one. hope everything works out for ya. and good luck with those rebates. waiting for mine for a-data 2 gig set. it's only $10 but it has been 1 month and 1/2


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 8, 2008)

get a sata burner man instead of IDE...  then you won't have to have any of those ugly ribbon cables in your case.

I see you are getting an sli mb with a 8800GT, if you are planning on going the SLI road in the future then a stronger PSU now may be the way to go.

Otherwise looks ok.  

Enjoy

oh and maybe grab 2 x 250gb drives instead and go for a raid setup for that little extra speed.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

UPDATE:

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail'

and a sata lightscribe version of that dvd drive

well over my $1000 budget now.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 8, 2008)

Spend a little more now, you'll be happier in the end. Have fun with it!!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 8, 2008)

just revamp the whole build. i think you can do better for $1000


----------



## Lyan (Apr 8, 2008)

Rosewill RP550-2 ATX12V v2.01 550W Power Supply - 56.99
or for 10 $'s more and 50 more watts
 Rosewill RP600V2-S-SL 600W SLI Ready

Both are rated really well and I think the 600W one would serve you well even if you bumped to SLI. Also both of them are about half of what the avg price of your listed PSU was.

That was what I saw at first glance, will look around a little more for ya.


----------



## Lyan (Apr 8, 2008)

Though I have not had a chance to test it out since mine is shipping to me right now, a few people from these boards as well as others recommended XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler. Thats another 20 off of your total price.

As a last question though, why did you choose that case? Are you looking for more aesthetics or cooling/function for a case? either direction you may be able to shave some of the total cost off there as well.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail'
> 
> ...



You shouldn't be over budget. That build I made for you on your last thread was solid for sli. I said cdawalls build was better if you weren't planning on going sli, but since it seems like you are, mine was less than $1000 w/o the case. And if you get the case you have been putting on here, it would be right around $1000. Take another look.

Also the freezer 7 pro will do you fine, no reason to get a zalman. They are more expensive and only offer marginally better cooling, and you already stated your not doing any major ocing, so you shouldn't need to worry about heat at all.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 8, 2008)

LOGISYS Computer CLK15GN 15" Green Deluxe Sound Activated Cold Cathode Kit - Retail
@ $7.99

APEVIA X-TELSTAR-JR G-Type X-TSJGT-BK Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
@ $74.99

MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
@ $164.99

EVGA 512-P3-N802-AR GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
@ $209.99

Rosewill RP600V2-S-SL 600W SLI Ready-ATX12V V2.01 Power Supply - Retail
@ $69.99

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model 
@ $248.99

A-DATA 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop 
@ $69.99

Western Digital Caviar GP WD5000AACS 500GB 5400 to 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - 
@ $94.99

LITE-ON 16X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model LH-16A1S-15 - OEM
@ $24.99

2 ZALMAN ZM-F3GL 120mm Green LED Case Fan - Retail
@ $23.98

ARCTIC COOLING AF12L 120mm Case Fan - Retail
@ $9.99

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail
@ $26.99

Subtotal: 	$1,027.87

Of course that is without shipping, and a monitor, i didn't know if you wanted a new monitor so i left it out. the arctic cooling heatsinks are great for their price. also they have great fans which is why i threw in the 120mm exhaust fan. the case you picked, originally, has 80mm. they whine like crazy at high rpms, so i thought maybe going a little more pricey, and i stuck with the brand you picked out with the temp/activity gauges, and looked at that case with 3 120mm, they move a lot of air with low noise and low RPM's. also stuck with your color of green and got the 2 120mm LED fans. what do you think?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

i was going for blue color, with just the green sound fan.


building your rig now too see how it is.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

Lyan said:


> Rosewill RP550-2 ATX12V v2.01 550W Power Supply - 56.99
> or for 10 $'s more and 50 more watts
> Rosewill RP600V2-S-SL 600W SLI Ready
> 
> ...



do not go with rosewill they suck get this is not only cheaper than the 600w one listed but its got more amps on the rails which means more power oh and to top it all off its made by a _reputable_ OEM!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott, please mate for the love of god don't buy a rosewill psu!!!  Those things are $50 for a reason.  I really don't know why people reccommend those things.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

and save some money on fans lol $10 a fan is BS

get these

and here is the OEM of your cpu for a little less


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Totally agreed Mafia! I showed him a few FSP's, an OCZ, and a couple Antec's (Seasonic/Topower built).


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Totally agreed Mafia! I showed him a few FSP's, an OCZ, and a couple Antec's (Seasonic/Topower built).



i think he should go with the epower i posted for those of you who don't know epower is topowers retail brand which means you will *always* get a topower built unit


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

i dont need case fans, he thought i wanted it green, the case comes with two blue fans.
'
getting retail Q6600 from frys for $200


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> i dont need case fans, he thought i wanted it green, the case comes with two blue fans.
> '
> getting retail Q6600 from frys for $200



you have a new build list?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

im hooked on the cruiser case, so dont try to change that xD

still working on new build.

is G Skill better than A-Data?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Depends on the chip. Both are usually quite solid. Go with the cheaper one.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

alright ive got a second question

the X-Cruiser has 4 fan ports, but only comes with 2 80MM

i have 2 ANTEC LED 3 speed 80MM fans from about 2 years ago

are these fans still good today? (uploading pic ignore the dust xD)

heres the fan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPa3sblFysM


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2008)

yea they will work fine


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 9, 2008)

so what CPU fan are you suggesting. because the zalman is sexy.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 9, 2008)

*CHANGES*

ENERMAX Liberty ELT500AWT ATX12V 500W Power Supply - Retail 

to

ePOWER ZU-550W ATX12V Version 2.0 / EPS12V 550W Power Supply - Retail 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SUPER TALENT 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model T800UX4GC5 - Retail 

to

A-DATA 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1B16K - Retail


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah, i got hooked on the design of the x-discovery, however when i got it, it had a side 80mm fan which i changed out with a higher RPM fan to increase airflow, but it whined like crazy, even on lower RPM's. Now i have an NZXT apollo and love the thing. Cool n' quite...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 9, 2008)

skip the rosewill!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 9, 2008)

get a xigmatek cooler 128 ... the zalmann is a waste of $$$


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 9, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> im hooked on the cruiser case, so dont try to change that xD
> 
> still working on new build.
> 
> is G Skill better than A-Data?



For my money, these Buffalo Firestix are the best deal in DDR2 800 sticks. They are confirmed Micron D9's, clock great, and can he had for $108 for here:

http://www.directron.com/fsx800d2ck2g.html

There is also a Buffalo rep that visits tpu, in case you need any tech support. My firestix are currently running 5-4-5-11 at 1020 and 2.1v


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 9, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> so what CPU fan are you suggesting. because the zalman is sexy.



Intel users that have a budget, kinda like yours, like the freezer 7 by arctic cooling. just look at the reviews. 1,000 something of those suckers. I have a freezer 64 pro for my AMD keeps the temps down on my windsor core to 27-31 degrees C and 34-37 on load. just wish they made a good VGA heatsink. =/.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 9, 2008)

Lyan said:


> Though I have not had a chance to test it out since mine is shipping to me right now, a few people from these boards as well as others recommended XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler. Thats another 20 off of your total price.
> 
> As a last question though, why did you choose that case? Are you looking for more aesthetics or cooling/function for a case? either direction you may be able to shave some of the total cost off there as well.



$20 off till you have to buy fans to run on it. 


Rosewill makes shit PSU's too. I have replaced two that I bought, one took a motherboard and harddrive with it. They are good for cheap boxes that aren't made to last over a year.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 9, 2008)

Steevo said:


> $20 off till you have to buy fans to run on it.
> 
> 
> Rosewill makes shit PSU's too. I have replaced two that I bought, one took a motherboard and harddrive with it. They are good for cheap boxes that aren't made to last over a year.



hmmm...i guess i am really lucky with Rosewill then. I have had 3. Rosewill Performance 550W Rosewill Performance 600 sli-ready, and the Rosewill Xtreme 800W. I have had no problems with each.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 9, 2008)

How long have you had them?


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 9, 2008)

have had the 600 and 550 for about a year, but i have had the 800 for about only 3 months. the 600 is constantly on because my mother never turns off her computer. the 550 is running an intel p4 @ 3.4 HT


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2008)

umm, this is my cheap build. not sure how good it is tho (mostly concerned about the HDD and MOBO)

 MSI P35 Neo Combo-F LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

 Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail 


ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail 

A-DATA 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1B16K - Retail 

ePOWER ZU-500W ATX12V Ver. 2.0 500W Power Supply - Retail 

EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 


SAMSUNG HD250HJ 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

Total Shipped to me: 838.51


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 12, 2008)

isn't that ePower Power Supply built by Topower? if so you should drop it for a older Fortron or Seasonic. (PCP&C, Corsair, Antec, Seasonic) a Power Supply is the most important component. the Apevia case has to go it doesn't have very good air circulation, gauges do not work properly, door is difficult to open, oem clearance issues and only supports 80mm fans.

- Christine


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2008)

what case would you recommend, its going to take extreme negotioation to drop that case

its sexy and cheap.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 12, 2008)

it has alot of problems, just a couple weeks ago someone inquired about the case and I said again the exact problems this case has and one person supported it who also owned the case yet the next day was asking Mark how to modify the case for better air flow. 

Cooler Master Centurion 590 Cooler Master RC-690

I also don't think you need a Quad be practical, I bet all the people here that own Quads half of them dont need them or wouldn't tell a difference with a Dual if you were into heavy rendering, encoding or modelling it would be a different story.

- Christine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont know about anyone else, but I love that build Scott!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2008)

no windows on those, i will stick with the x-cruiser

and i want the quadcore because its very easy to oc to 3.0ghz and its future proof.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 12, 2008)

it's your choice but the Quad (atleast Q6600) has already reached it's potential, by the time Quad Cores are fully utilized which by the way is based on Software Developers the Q6600 will look like a 486 were talking years before any kind of Standard, I think Half-Life 2 and Supreme Commander are the only games that support Quad and it doesn't matter because Quads are too slow versus Dual so benchmarks cancel each other out, Crysis also supports "multithreadding" but it isn't optimized.

- Christine


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 12, 2008)

First, it looks like you are a gamer, so Get the E8400, and get the EVGA, so if you want to step up, you can within 3 months, when the 9800GTX goes down to $250 after the 9900 series comes out, you can 'grade for less than 100 dollars.


----------



## webwizard (Apr 12, 2008)

The Intel Xeon E3110 Wolfdale 3.0GHz runs cooler and requires less power so that would be a good choice. It's basically the same as the E8400

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117165&Tpk=E3110


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> isn't that ePower Power Supply built by Topower? if so you should drop it for a older Fortron or Seasonic. (PCP&C, Corsair, Antec, Seasonic) a Power Supply is the most important component. the Apevia case has to go it doesn't have very good air circulation, gauges do not work properly, door is difficult to open, oem clearance issues and only supports 80mm fans.
> 
> - Christine



why would you change PSUs just cause this is made by topower? topower is one of the best OEMs and much cheaper then spending $100+ on the same basic psu


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 12, 2008)

cheap, inconsistent they have poor voltage regulation take a look at all the OCZ X power supplies high enough failure rate?.

- Christine


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2008)

i have put several out in rigs i have built with no issues


----------



## webwizard (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the Antec PSU I have a 500 watt Earthwatts right now and it is the new 80% standard. When I upgrade my video card I will upgrade to an Antec 650 watt.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2008)

but the quad will be used in the future, the dual cores are slowly dying right?

and would i be able to get the E8400 to 4.63 easily? with the Freezer 7


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> no windows on those, i will stick with the x-cruiser
> 
> and i want the quadcore because its very easy to oc to 3.0ghz and its future proof.



Well, if you are a gamer, and you want to save a few dollars, get a e8400 or x3110. They will easily oc to 4.0 Ghz.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> but the quad will be used in the future, the dual cores are slowly dying right?
> 
> and would i be able to get the E8400 to 4.63 easily? with the Freezer 7



LOL. No. 4.0 easily. If you know what you're doing, you may get 4.2-4.4ghz, depending on your specific chip. You will be able to go 4.0ghz on around 1.35v.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2008)

well im a very first time overclocker, and i dont want to do tooo much, i heard if you JUST change FSB on the quad it goes to 3.0GHZ

but is the e8400 future proof?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> well im a very first time overclocker, and i dont want to do tooo much, i heard if you JUST change FSB on the quad it goes to 3.0GHZ
> 
> but is the e8400 future proof?



Futureproofing is a big lie. There will always be sometihng bigger and better to tell you that your hardware is becoming obsolete. Dual core is not dying, and it will still be at least a couple of years before multithreaded games will be the norm. Trust me on this.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2008)

so is there any major difference between the Q6600, E3110, E8400?

because the q6600 is the ONLY one in stock.


----------



## webwizard (Apr 12, 2008)

The Q series have 4 processors built in.


http://www.intel.com/pressroom/kits/quickreffam.htm


----------

